# Origin of ghost shrimp theory...Also a ten cent steal!



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Does anyone here know where the ghost shrimp sold in the US are from?


I have a feeling they are farmed or wild caught in Florida. This is because of the riders I have seen in ghost shrimp tanks. At one petstore, I spotted heterandria formosa. At a mom n pop store, I found 3 bluefin killies! There was also a single het, but it up as I want to keep my strain pure. I bought all 3 killies at 10 cents each!


So keep an eye on the ghost shrimp and feeder danio tanks....you may spot something special!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey that's great. My understanding is that most ghost shrimp are farmed in the US at the fish farms. This has increased as the popularity of shrimp has increased in recent years.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Allright, certainly not impressive, but here's a pic.










Hopefully he will start showing color. I think I've got 2 males and a female.


----------

